# Erfahrungsberichte Hören?



## DamokIes (30. Mai 2008)

Lieber Comunitymitarbeiter,
ich habe diese Umfrage mit Absicht in dieses WoW-Forum gestellt, weil ich mir ein
representavives Ergebnis davon erhoffe. Also bitte, bitte nicht schließen oder verschieben.


Liebe Comunity,
ja ich weiß, das hat jetzt nicht unbedingt etwas mit WoW bzw. nur im entferntesten Sinn damit zu tun 
und gehört deshalb nicht in dieses Forum aber, ich habe eine Bitte...
Würdet Ihr Euch meine klitzekleine Hörprobe antun und Euren Senf dazu abgeben?
Für Spätfolgen, wie z.B. Ohrenkrebs, Tinitus oder Hirnschäden werde ich aber nicht haften!

Wäre lieb, wenn Ihr mir Eure ehrliche Meinung sagt. Ich würde mich nämlich ziemlich ungern zum Horst machen!

Vielen Dank
Damo


----------



## Chínín (30. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich das nicht erst runterladen müsste würd ichs mir anhören aber so...


----------



## Morélia (30. Mai 2008)

Angenehme Stimme und die Geschichten sonst sind immer super gut geschrieben.
Is dann für die ganz lesefaulen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Ich würds mir (gerne) anhören.

Gruß, Eni


----------



## Ziuziu (30. Mai 2008)

mhh also ich alde die nicht runter 500kb bsichen verdechtig weil die meisten downloads mit vieren haben genau die gröse wievon dir.

lads irgendwie vl. bei youtube hoch oder so kanst ja einfach ein schwarzen film machen ooder so^^


----------



## Maligtus (30. Mai 2008)

ich schließe mich Enireves an... solange es sich dabei um nett erzählte handelt, kann es nicht schlecht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WoW goes Podcast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (30. Mai 2008)

Deine Stimme klingt mir zu Barlow mäßig,und weil ich Barlow hasse: Scheiss Stimme geh sterben!^^

Aber gibt hier viele Fans von deinen Berichten (ich übrigens auch),deswegen würde ich an deiner Stelle schon Hörproben hochladen.

Ein Tipp: Deine Tonlage und so erinnert mich zu sehr an Barlow,du solltest deinen "eigenen Stil" bringen und nicht krampfhaft versuchen lustig zu wirken,so wie Barlow (den ich übrigens nicht mag hab ich das schon gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Taoru (30. Mai 2008)

Enireves schrieb:


> Angenehme Stimme und die Geschichten sonst sind immer super gut geschrieben.



100%iges Ja. Fand die Berichte schon beim Lesen sehr witzig, wenn du das vorliest und auch gut betonst und es nicht nur runterleierst, wären deine Berichte bestimmt noch witziger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Tao


----------



## chocolategirl05 (30. Mai 2008)

also die antwortmöglichkeiten 2,3 und 4 sagen ja mal das selbe aus


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. Mai 2008)

Moin ;D ich kann es zwar im Moment nicht anhören weil ich bei der Arbeit angekettet bin aber ich finde dich und deine Erfahrungsberichte klasse also warum nicht auch zum anhören ^^.
Es ist eh aufgabe des Comedian sich zum Horst zu machen ^^ 50% lacht man über die Witze/Gags und 50% über den der es rüberrbingt (nicht immer im negativem Sinne zu sehen).
ZB was wäre Atze ohne seine Locken und seiner Pornobrille?


----------



## Taoru (30. Mai 2008)

Shiro schrieb:


> ZB was wäre Atze ohne seine Locken und seiner Pornobrille?



Was wäre Rüdiger Hoffmann ohne sein... naja seine Art zu reden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slaggis (30. Mai 2008)

Ich schließe mich an^^ :

Find deine Stimme angenehm zu hören und die Berichte waren geil. =D

Währe schon cool sie auch zu hören.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Tomminocka (30. Mai 2008)

ist ganz angenehm die Stimme!

Was mich vile eher interessiert: Wer sind die beiden Kiddys, die du als AVATAR gewählt hast?

Gibt es dazu nen Link mit Stimme? Find die schon ohne Stimme zum Totlachen


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Mai 2008)

Auja mir gefällt die Stimme!
Erste Sahne *gg*


----------



## Odin78 (30. Mai 2008)

Kann mich nur anschliesen, tolle stimme witzige storys.
Wann kommt teil 1?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. Mai 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> ist ganz angenehm die Stimme!
> 
> Was mich vile eher interessiert: Wer sind die beiden Kiddys, die du als AVATAR gewählt hast?
> 
> Gibt es dazu nen Link mit Stimme? Find die schon ohne Stimme zum Totlachen



Würde mich auch interessieren ^^ sieht voll komisch aus wie der mit den Armen wackelt XD ich liebe solche Avas ^^ hier bei Buffed hat auch jemand so n Cooles Ava wo so 2 geschminkte Typen drauf sind und der eine berichtet das er 4 Tutsipops hat xD und als der andere fragt ob er einen abbekommt sagt der eine nur "uhmm no" XD das Gesicht des anderen XXDDDDDD zu geil ^^


----------



## LeetoN2k (30. Mai 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Was mich vile eher interessiert: Wer sind die beiden Kiddys, die du als AVATAR gewählt hast?
> Gibt es dazu nen Link mit Stimme? Find die schon ohne Stimme zum Totlachen



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BgoOihBb78w


----------



## Seufernator (30. Mai 2008)

Die Stimme ist völlig in Ordnung, aber versuche deinen eigenen Stil zu verwenden. Irgendwie hat es sich nämlich wie Barlow angehört.


----------



## Bratiboy (30. Mai 2008)

auf jeden fall eine gute idee auch wenn ich stream ebenfalls bevorzugen würde...
und du hörst dich wirklich wie barlow an was mich aber nicht stören würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Underworldin (30. Mai 2008)

NEEED ...nuff said<3 !


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. Mai 2008)

LeetoN2k schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BgoOihBb78w



Ich wette mit dir um 1000g das die WoW spielen und ich wette weiter 2000g dass das Allies sind XXXDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Nypha (30. Mai 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen GENIAL!^^

Wünschte es gebe Tagtäglich so eine stimme bei mir im ts -.-
DU hörst dich zwar SEHR an wie Barlow, teilweise dachte ich echt du bist Barlow^^ abbbbber.. da ich Barlow goil finde..

Überleg dir ne tolle Story oder so kp^^
Du könntest meiner meinung nach echt  Barlow starke konkurenz machen o.o...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (30. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Deine Stimme klingt mir zu Barlow mäßig,und weil ich Barlow hasse: Scheiss Stimme geh sterben!^^
> 
> Aber gibt hier viele Fans von deinen Berichten (ich übrigens auch),deswegen würde ich an deiner Stelle schon Hörproben hochladen.
> 
> ...




ähmmm sry aber hieß der schreiber nicht DamokIes und nich Damokles???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Mai 2008)

hört sich gut an , und von wegen ähnlichkeit mit Barlow : 0.o wot teh .... find ich garnicht.

Ich will auf Jedenfall mehr!!!

just my 2 centz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (30. Mai 2008)

stimme kannn man so lassen, ist nicht aufdringlich unangenehm, aber iwie mag ich die betonung so nicht so ganz. da les ich mir die berichte durch.
tipp: mach bissl was größeres draus und such die ne kleine truppe zum aufnehmen.


----------



## Tehodrakis (30. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> hört sich gut an , und von wegen ähnlichkeit mit Barlow : 0.o wot teh .... find ich garnicht.
> 
> Ich will auf Jedenfall mehr!!!
> 
> ...



sry für offtopic aber :
noch ein comment und 222!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (30. Mai 2008)

Shiro schrieb:


> hier bei Buffed hat auch jemand so n Cooles Ava wo so 2 geschminkte Typen drauf sind und der eine berichtet das er 4 Tutsipops hat xD und als der andere fragt ob er einen abbekommt sagt der eine nur "uhmm no" XD das Gesicht des anderen XXDDDDDD zu geil ^^



Offtopic: Das sind keine "geschminkten Typen", das sind Abbath und Fenriz von Immortal... also im Grunde geschminkte Typen... aus einer Band... *Eigenen Post durchles und erkenn, dass er noch nie so etwas sinnloses gesagt hat*
*weinend wegrenn*


----------



## Minastirit (30. Mai 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Lieber Comunitymitarbeiter,
> ich habe diese Umfrage mit Absicht in dieses WoW-Forum gestellt, weil ich mir ein
> representavives Ergebnis davon erhoffe. Also bitte, bitte nicht schließen oder verschieben.
> 
> ...



stimme erinnert mich an barlow irgendwie naja kling gut
der kleine ausschnitt (ist echt anderst kurz) fand ich jedenfalls gut

sobalds länger wird mal kuken da viele nach und nach schlechter werden .. ist so


----------



## DamokIes (30. Mai 2008)

Danke fürs verschieben.
Ich verschieb mich dann auch in eine andere comunity.
Ich wünsche euch aber noch viel Spaß bei Buffed.de


----------



## Sypher (30. Mai 2008)

MACH ES !

ABER: Lauter und Selbstsicherer.


----------



## Nicnak (30. Mai 2008)

Jup, lauter und selbstsicherer wäre nicht schlecht, plus besserer Betonungen.
Das mit Barlow stört wenig.

Deine EB`s sind echt Klasse. Stell mir das nur schwierig bei EB Nr. 2 vor.

T*****] *sagt:* Hey cool! Ich habe gerade eine Gildeneinladung erhalten.Ob ich die mal annehmen soll?
[F*****] *sagt:* Von der Gilde "K******* Hinterland Alle Neune"?
[T*****] *sagt:* Jup.Du etwa auch?
[F*****] *sagt:* Na klar! Ich tret da jetzt mal bei...
usw.

Die Namen währen nicht das Problem, kannste ja neue erfinden, aber innerhalb von 3 Minuten 100 "sagt" zu hören. Oo

Machs trotzdem, wirste schon hinkriegen. ^_^


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

SEHR SEHR GERNE HÖREN!
ich fanbd alle erfahrungsberichte wunderbar!


----------



## Firlan (30. Mai 2008)

Ich finde, die Berichte wirken gelesen besser, zumindest etwas langsamer sprechen wäre gut.


----------

